# cfsup or freebsd-update??



## irado (Mar 4, 2009)

which one is better or less traumatic?

I upgraded my 7.0 system using the cvs-supfile and all those steps; finalized the entire process, I got the "7.1-RELEASE-p3" which cause some trouble with the sysinstall when intending to search/install packages:

(sysinstall, configure, packages, select ftp, select server..):

"Warning:  Can't find the `7.1-RELEASE-p3' distribution on this FTP server."

installation from /usr/ports seems normal.

is there a way to bring this box back to a "normal" status?

:\

TIA


----------



## SirDice (Mar 4, 2009)

AFAIK freebsd-update only works if you're running a GENERIC kernel. You'll still end up with the same sysinstall problem though.

I personally don't use sysinstall, only for the first basic install but never after that. IIRC that 7.1-RELEASE-p3 is a variable you can set in the config option in sysinstall. It tacks this on the rest of the URL (mirror) to know what and where to download. The packages for 7.1-RELEASE should work unless something drastic changed in the base OS (not very likely in a RELEASE version).

The RELEASE packages are probably quite out of date by now though. They are never updated.


----------



## tangram (Mar 5, 2009)

Don't use sysinstall to search/install packages. Of course you can do that with the sysinstall but its faster by using the commands shown on http://www.freebsd.org/doc/en/books/handbook/ports.html.

Use freebsd-update with a generic kernel and use csup when using a custom kernel (or when freebsd-update acts up).

7.1-RELEASE-p3 just means you've update the system since 7.1-RELEASE with the security advisories.


----------

